# Anyone want to form a support group in Massachusetts



## veryshy (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello,

I just wanted to know if there are people who want to form a support
group. I live about 45 minutes from Boston and think it would be nice
to give one another support through our struggles with SA.


----------



## lealee (Aug 15, 2005)

*I would love to form a support group*

Hi, I live about 50 minutes from Boston and would love to have any kind of support group! I've been trying to find a group that incorporates ccbt, but there just aren't any around here!


----------



## spadoan (May 5, 2005)

Hi,
I would be interested. I am 23 and live in Somerville


----------



## ajterreault (Oct 4, 2005)

*Social Anxiety Meetup in Boston*

Hello, 
I have posted on the Social Anxiety forum on Meetup.com a request for comments on a possible meeting the last Thursday in January. As of yet, I haven't received any replies, though there are over 20 people on Meetup.com in the Boston area interested in a Social Anxiety group. If you would be interested, please see board at http://shyness.meetup.com/boards/

Also, it is my understanding that the Center for Anxiety and Related Disorders at Boston University runs some groups as well which I believe mostly use a Cognative-Behavorial Therapy approach. More information can be found at http://www.bu.edu/anxiety/

Thanks,

- Joseph


----------

